# when to switch a brand new puppy



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Ryker will be coming home after Christmas. He is currently being given Purina Pro Plan. I would like to switch him to Natural Balance (my cats both use there limited ingredients dry cat food). I plan to use both dry and canned food for him. Should I wait awhile, so he can get adjusted to his new home, before switching. Also what steps should I take to switch him?


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Once you get him home, I'd give him a couple days to adjust to the change in environment, remembering that stress can trigger GI irritation. As long as he's having normal, firm stools (or as firm as you can get on Purina; Purina poops are so gross), I would say it's safe to go ahead and start a slow switch.


----------

